# how many miles



## chemoman23 (Jan 5, 2009)

just wondering how many miles yall put on ur bikes in a year? i average about 800 or so


----------



## chemoman23 (Jan 5, 2009)

more now since i have more time,


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I only have like 240 miles on mine.  thats kinda sad.


----------



## chemoman23 (Jan 5, 2009)

i have west va as my playground. so its not bad when i was in high school i only averaged bout 500 miles a year


----------



## greenmachine (Dec 19, 2008)

I bought my 750 in 7/07 and I have about 1800 mi. on it now ,just trashed my first belt wating on the new one to arrive


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Bought mine in 06/08 and i have about 279 miles


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

mine's got like 12? it's cooold. :thumbsdown:


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Bought mine new in 07'

It has 2500 miles on it. Second belt.


----------



## Mall Crawler (Jan 13, 2009)

I only put about 150 on my Honda and I had it for over a year and a half. I have had my brute for probably 3 months and have put about 30 on it. I dont get to ride near as much as I would like.


----------



## chemoman23 (Jan 5, 2009)

i got my brute in 5/08


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

Mines a 05 with 689 miles


----------



## muddin_lil_sis (Dec 18, 2008)

2003 with 9230 miles


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

^ think yer the winner!!


----------



## muddin_lil_sis (Dec 18, 2008)

well, the 230 are after the rebuild. so the new engine only has 230 miles on it


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Its sad none of us even come close to her! lol that's the BB right?


----------



## muddin_lil_sis (Dec 18, 2008)

no thats the grizzly. im the 3rd owner. the first owner used it to check his cow fences.


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

Bought mine Aug 14th, 2008. I have 210kms on it (130 miles)


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

Ive got around 270 hours and 1050 miles on mine, ive had it 2 years in February
I guess i do a lil more riding than I thought


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

My 01 cat shows around 2500+ but the speedo is broken so i dont know how many its really got.

My 08 Brute has 201 on it.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

FABMAN said:


> Its sad none of us even come close to her! lol that's the BB right?


yeah she didnt put all those on there. I think, 5 of them are hers... haha. :bigok:


----------



## muddin_lil_sis (Dec 18, 2008)

^^^^ you are very right. i may have put 5 miles on it.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

about how many I put on the brute this year.....  sucks.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Polaris425 said:


> yeah she didnt put all those on there. I think, 5 of them are hers... haha. :bigok:


That's way I asked if that was the BB. How many on the BB before you sold it lillsis?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

I got 600 on the P360.


----------



## muddin_lil_sis (Dec 18, 2008)

FABMAN said:


> That's way I asked if that was the BB. How many on the BB before you sold it lillsis?


oh i dont even know. prob couple hundred. probably a couple hundred on the old bear too. i used to ride it in circles around the front yard with camo on it. i miss my blue bear!


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

i put some on today. now i have a grand total of 32!


----------



## Twisted10 (Jan 9, 2009)

i'll be lucky if i put 200 miles a year on. bought it to tool around on, plow, hunt, play. not too many places to just go off and ride for hours around here.


----------



## camo (Jan 18, 2009)

Don't know on mine, or should I want to know... LOL

But on the Honda, which we got in mid-2005, we've got 3,700. most of that within the past two years... So I would guess on the Kawi about 2,500. I know when we ride, we put atleast 100 mile on in a weekend, at least.... Just check the Honda last ride, was just over 100 miles... 

Wish my Kawi had the odometer... well perhaps I don't.... 

PS - Went out checked the Ranger, oil change day ya know... Had it just about a year, 1140. 

But hey, my bike has been down since September, now she is all back together, ready to ride....


----------



## chemoman23 (Jan 5, 2009)

nice, nice, when we ride in the winter we average about 85 per day and then a lot more per day in the summer when the day is longer. yeah my 2000 honda forman has about 6000 something on it and the 01 kingquad has bout the same. love to ride glade alot of yall do to is good to here. yall need to make a few day trip up to wva and ride. i know most of yalll are in the SEC Conference area so its long drive but if you get a chance you will enjoy it.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

man that's a lot of riding. I'm totally jealous.


----------



## jumba43 (Jan 21, 2009)

ive had mind for about a month and a half i bought it new now i have 1300 miles on it


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

holy crap!
You must have miles and miles of trails in your area.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

that's alot. i've had mine for a month and have less than 30!


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

jumba43 said:


> ive had mind for about a month and a half i bought it new now i have 1300 miles on it


 How many hr on it?

Iv got 859mi on my 07


----------



## camo (Jan 18, 2009)

chemoman23 said:


> nice, nice, when we ride in the winter we average about 85 per day and then a lot more per day in the summer when the day is longer. yeah my 2000 honda forman has about 6000 something on it and the 01 kingquad has bout the same. love to ride glade alot of yall do to is good to here. yall need to make a few day trip up to wva and ride. i know most of yalll are in the SEC Conference area so its long drive but if you get a chance you will enjoy it.


 
We've been talking about doing something like that for years! Perhaps this summer.... One of these days.... My only fear is that it will be so awesome, I may not want to leave....


----------



## bruteforcerider13 (Jan 19, 2009)

i got my 2008 honda rancher at the begining of summer and it has 6582 miles on it as of 1/25/09
im got my brute force when the snow started and im waitin till summer to really ride it
the ole honda is nice reliable bike but it cant compete with the brute


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

About 20-40 miles each week, depending on the mud.


----------



## Mall Crawler (Jan 13, 2009)

I just rolled 700 this past weekend.


----------



## chemoman23 (Jan 5, 2009)

camo, you won't want to leave when you ride that many different trials, views, overlooks, terrain. The freedom alone is the best part. I mean at wagonwheel its just total freedom, its blast. so is hatfield , i just road burning rock for the first time this past sat. www.atvwva. for more infor on west va trails


----------



## chemoman23 (Jan 5, 2009)

jumba43 good gosh that alot for rididng where you do most of that at??? man i don't think i have put that many miles on my suv this month hahah


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

I picked my '08 up Nov 4 i believe, and it's got 333 miles 67 hours. My buddy got his the month before and has something like 450-500


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

My odometer tripped another mile while in the yard


----------

